# Singing critiques?



## Python Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

I made this a few days ago, and I'm curious what people's thoughts are on my singing voice in particular.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11600015/

If people think my voice is off, it's actually generally more on key than the original singer's (Gary Numan). XD


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I made this a few days ago, and I'm curious what people's thoughts are on my singing voice in particular.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11600015/
> 
> If people think my voice is off, it's actually generally more on key than the original singer's (Gary Numan). XD


Gary Numan wasn't much of a singer, IMO, but this is really great, and your voice is just fine. It accompanies the song well and sounds close to the original. I'd fav it if I had an FA account.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 16, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> If people think my voice is off, it's actually generally more on key than the original singer's (Gary Numan). XD


Only in the chorus. For the verses are are more off-key than him.

I'll start off by saying that your choruses are very good, and your vocal has the right timbre for it. You don't really have much technique, but the original song doesn't either so I assume you were trying to copy him exactly.

The verses, however, are way off-key and I can hear that you are trying to emulate Gary Numan but it ends up sounding lazy. They style he's using takes some practice though. He kinda has a Marilyn Manson-ish thing going on which isn't easy.

Your vocal is also way out in front of the mix and it really distracts from everything else. The vocals need to be turned down and run through some delay or reverb. Or both. Gary Numan seems to cover his vocals in a ton of effects and that makes up for the fact that he isn't an amazing singer.


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 16, 2013)

Critiques accepted. Yes, I know perfectly well that I'd need to work at singing for a longer period of time for it to sound somewhat professional. Also, yes, I realize my voice is a bit loud in this particular track, and that's because I received complaints in the past about the lyrics not being able to be understood. Guess I should resort to somewhere inbetween, then.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 17, 2013)

Now that I have re-read my post I realize that it's pretty aggressive and I sound like an asshole. Sorry about that.

When you use effects like reverb on your vocal you can bring your vocal up front without needed to turn it up too loud. It all depends on how you use it. Try a short reverb with a pre-delay of about 40 ms. You'll have to play around with the settings but you should be able to get a nice up-front vocal.


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing to apologize for. I didn't take it badly. 

As for reverb, thing is, I DID add reverb for the low voice especially, and I do think my voice is a bit too loud, in retrospect.


----------

